# Woodlands Catfish



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Went up to the Woodlands Sunday with a buddy Richard and his son and caught a few for a fish fry. We caught these in about 2 hours using Danny Kings punch bait. I don't know if his son had more fun catching the largest fish or playing with the perch.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*way to go...*


----------



## Jamaicaboy2000 (Jun 4, 2004)

*here is the pic*


----------



## daniel_banana (Feb 18, 2010)

Great catch...
I go to lake Houston once in a while and i don't catch any keepers lol..
congrats!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job and good mess of fish.The smile's show a great time ya'll had..


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nice stringer of fish!


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

i havent fished there in 10 years congrats on a good stringer we used to slaughter em on shad in the spring


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

WOW, nice stringer, great report,WTG.


----------



## John3:16 (Aug 27, 2010)

UMMMMMMMM! that's going to be some good eating! That is going to be a awesome memory for that youngster!


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

That's awesome ! That mess of cats brings back some great memories when I was that age fishing with my grandfather .


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

looking good! how did the fish fry come out?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great looking Cats, and some good eatin'!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Heck of a nice stringer!!! 

'Grats!! :cheers:


----------

